# Bull reds!!!



## Paulyg (Jun 15, 2012)

me and my buddy set out Saturday morning from the Yacht Basin to the south jetties after just a short ride we seen it was to much of a fight with the wind gusting 30mph and washing the jetties out, so we set anchor and hoped for the best. me not being used to that kind of fishing I had a blast fighting the big bulls in.


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

That one has a ton of spots. Nice fish.


----------



## Paulyg (Jun 15, 2012)

40 spots total


----------

